# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PowerBuilder] Rcuprer la main sur une fentre modale

## jpdar

Bonjour,

J'ai un problme assez ardu sous *Powerbuilder*, je vais essayer d'etre aussi clair que possible:

J'ai deux fentres response l'une recouvrant l'autre.
Au cours du deroulement de mon programme, la *1ere fenetre recouverte* par la 2eme fenetre modale a la main (c.a.d. que c'est elle qui est active et qui devrait recevoir la rponse). Ce qui bloque alors l'appilcation !
Comment faire pour rendre la *2eme fenetre active*.
SetFocus et set position ne donnent rien !!!
Peut tre en utilisant la fonction send ??

Merci pour une rponse, j'en ai bien besoin!!

jpdar  ::idea::

----------


## shadeoner

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un problme assez ardu sous *Powerbuilder*, je vais essayer d'etre aussi clair que possible:
> 
> J'ai deux fentres response l'une recouvrant l'autre.
> Au cours du deroulement de mon programme, la *1ere fenetre recouverte* par la 2eme fenetre modale a la main (c.a.d. que c'est elle qui est active et qui devrait recevoir la rponse). Ce qui bloque alors l'appilcation !
> Comment faire pour rendre la *2eme fenetre active*.
> SetFocus et set position ne donnent rien !!!
> Peut tre en utilisant la fonction send ??
> ...


Bonjour,

j'aimerais vous aider mais je ne comprend pas   ::roll::

----------


## patrice.domange

Dans ce cas de figure, il faut indiquer explicitement la fentre parent de chaque fentre response. Pour ce faire, il faut passer la rfrence de la fentre parent dans l'appel de la mthode Open().

La syntaxe est la suivante dans le cas o vous ne passez pas de paramtre  la seconde fentre modale : Open ( windowvar {, parent } )

Dans le cas o vous passez des paramtres : OpenWithParm ( windowvar, parameter {, parent } )

Ainsi l'application ne se bloquera pas.
 :8-):

----------


## patrice.domange

Petite remarque, votre explication est errone car impossible : c'est toujours la dernire fentre modale ouverte qui  la main !
De ce fait, lorsque la deuxime fentre est ouverte, c'est elle qui  la main, puis la premire fentre modale reprend la main ds que la seconde fentre modale est ferme (l'excution du script reprend  la ligne qui suit la ligne o est appelle la mthode open.)
Par contre, si c'est bien le comportement que vous avez dcrit que vous souhaitez implmenter, il ne faut pas utiliser des fentre response, mais des popup et le cas chant simuler la modalit en interceptant la perte de focus et en rattribuant le focus  cette dernire via un post event.
Mais encore une fois, ce n'est pas l'idale car perturbant pour l'utilisateur !!!!

A mon avis vous voulez implmenter une sorte de fentre de progression d'un processus lui-mme lanc  partir d'une response, non ?
Dans ce cas, il vous faut une response et une popup pour la progression, mais il faudra toujours indiquer la fentre parent lors des open.
 :8-):

----------

